# Aborted Colonoscopy-Patient came



## tholcomb (Oct 17, 2012)

Good afternoon all,

Patient came in for screening colonscopy the colonoscope was able to be advanced to the transverse colon up to that point there was a large amount of semi solid stool encountered which made visualization of the mucosa difficult to be seen then there was significant discomfort for the patient at which point the procedure was aborted. I would like to know if I can report cpt 45330 for a sigmoidoscopy?

Thank you,


----------



## meg0630 (Oct 17, 2012)

When performing an endoscopy on a patient who is scheduled and prepared for a total colonoscopy, if the physician is unable to advance the colonoscope beyond the splenic flexure, due to unforeseen circumstances, report the colonoscopy code with modifier 53. (Modifier 53 is for the physician charge not the facility)

To me the doctor advanced passed the splenic flexure, so I would could it as a normal screening colonoscopy.


----------



## coachlang3 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with Meg on this one.  Use the 53 for the physician charge or 74 for the facility charge.


----------



## tholcomb (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 22, 2012)

Correct, beyond splenic flexure no modifier needed and would still code 45378/ or for MCR G0121


----------

